# Well, I Vaccinated At Home...



## GSDLover_Forever (Nov 5, 2006)

The results? *Great!* I got the DHPPA for $6.62 and then I got the Kennel Cough today for $4.49 and will do that tomorrow. Much better than taking him to the vet because I spaced it out...Didn't do the DHPPA and Kennel at one time like the vets by me do. No reaction, nothing. =) Just thought I'd share my expierence!


----------



## shepherdbydesign (Mar 7, 2007)

Way cheaper ha, we do the same here it really cuts the cost except for Rabies here in Illinois we are not allowed to do ourselves


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

We've been vaccinating our own dogs and pups for years now. No problems and much cheaper.







Only thing we can't do is rabies, as that has to be done by a vet to be official under state law.


----------



## Strana1 (Feb 9, 2008)

Has anyone had any problems proving the vaccination, for example if you had to board your dog?


----------



## GSDLover_Forever (Nov 5, 2006)

Yeah, that's what sucks is the Rabies, but I did find a Vet by me that charges $20 for exam and $16 or $17 for Rabies...Dang, ya can't beat that. Can't beat the Vaccine price either.


----------



## shepherdbydesign (Mar 7, 2007)

No you take the tag off the bottle and apply it to a shot booklet and this is what you would show the place where you board your dog


----------



## GSDLover_Forever (Nov 5, 2006)

I kept the bottles and the receipt, but that's a good idea Chuck, putting it in a shot booklet. We don't board, but I'll need it for 4-H.


----------



## GSDLover_Forever (Nov 5, 2006)

The only bad thing about vaccinating at home is that some vets won't take you. I called one vet and they won't take my dog because of it, but, hey, that's ok because I can't stand them there.


----------



## javaluuver (Mar 5, 2003)

When I have clients that vaccinate at home, I always tell them to make sure to save the labels and put the dates on them - we would accept them (we hav ea boarding facility attached to the same building - and by CA law, Rabies has to be done at a vet - with all the people that have livestock and live in rural and semi-rural areas, we get lotsa folks who do their own vaccinating - tis much cheaper.


----------



## mramsey (Mar 19, 2008)

Where would you get the vials and syringes for vaccinating? good quality that is..


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

You can order them at the same places you order the vaccines.

We vaccinate our foster dogs with DHLP-PV and bordatella. They get rabies at the vet, as others have mentioned. The labels on the vials are meant to be peeled off so we just stick them in the vet record book.

One thing to consider for folks thinking about doing this - not all vaccines are created equal. There are some that are definitely higher or lower quality. Make sure you're buying a good brand from a good distributor so that the vaccine works.


----------



## GSDLover_Forever (Nov 5, 2006)

Michael, usually, like the ones I bought, they are included with the vaccination themselves.

I vaccinated Zeus with the Kennel Cough and he's doing great.







Now I just have to get the rabies and I will be all set!


----------



## mramsey (Mar 19, 2008)

where do u get the vaccines from? I've looked and can't seem to find them.


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

We've been vaccinating our own dog/puppies for years also. I get mine through Omaha Vaccine Micheal. They have a website if you do a google search. 
I put the sticker off the bottle on a booklet for each dog as proof of vaccinations..no one has ever questioned it. Wish I could do Rabies myself, but in Illinios it has to be done by a licensed vet.


----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

I wouldn't call it "spacing it out" when all you did was seperate the kennel cough vax from DHPPA. Spreading out would be parvo at one day, a couple weeks later distemper, a couple weeks later hepatitis, a couple weeks later kennel cough.....

Reactions can be seen weeks later and might not be associated with the vaccines then! More then half the stuff you vaccinated for, dogs don't really need.


----------



## GSDLover_Forever (Nov 5, 2006)

Michael, I got mine from a feed store around here, but it was a well known brand of vaccines.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

My son gets them at a place that also specializes in farm related stuff, including vaccinations for cows, etc.
It is much less expensive.

I do not do it, because I figure one screw and I will never forgwt my mistake.


----------

